# brandvägg

## aaa123

Behöver man egentligen en brandvägg till sin server. Vad kan hända om man inte kör en brandvägg. Kan servern bli hackad. Egentligen tycker jag så här, Linux borde ha utvecklats att vara säkert även utan brandvägg (inget ska hända även om man gör en port scan, och försöker med TCP eller UDP på vissa portar); så varför behöver man en då?

----------

## arkanoid

Tjah... jeg kører med en firewall, på de servere der vender ud mod nettet og der er lukket for alle porte der ikke har et formål.

Generelt er det nok ikke nødvendigt, men altid en god forholdsregel at tage. Det er trods alt bedre at forebygge end at helbrede  :Smile: 

Men husk at det er fornuftigt at ligge hindringer i vejen for potentielle crackere ved. bl.a. at flytte services som ssh til andre porte, samt (for ssh's tilfælde) at disable muligheden for at root kan logge ind.

Sandsynligheden for at lige præcis din server bliver angrebet er lille, men skulle det ske, vil du irriterer dig gul og grøn over at du ikke lige havde brugt en ½ time på at få en firewall op og køre.

----------

## aaa123

Från Gentoo Security Handbook, kapitel 12 kan man läsa följande

"So think before implementing a firewall! Do you really need one?"

På något sätt så tolkar jag detta som att man generellt inte behöver någon brandvägg.

----------

## arkanoid

rigtigt (det skrev jeg også i mit forrige indlæg)

Jeg vil dog stadig mene at det er bedre at forebygge end at helbrede, men gentoos håndbog har ret. Sandsynligheden for at den bliver andet end en stopklods for din egen aktiviteter er forsvindende lille

----------

## simvin76

Jag ställde precis den frågan, läs svaret här, Why use a firewall?

Lev å må

/Simon

----------

